# IT'S THE FINAL! Who's your Favourite of the NL Finalists? WINNER REVEALED!



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Introduction​Wow, I can't believe it! After all these polls, *it all comes down to this*! Who will be crowned the *Most Popular Villager on The Bell Tree Forums*? I honestly can't believe it's over already. We started way back, with the dogs, before we were gonna turn this into a series! Of course, it's had its bumps, like the sheep poll where we were almost gonna cancel it! Thanks to you guys, it kept going. And now we a[SUP][/SUP]re here!

How to Vote​Unlike all the other polls, this technically isn't one. Instead, you vote by PMing me. To vote, PM me all the villagers in the final, from favourite to least favourite. Your favourite will get 35 votes and your least favourite will get 1 vote. Votes from everyone will be counted and I will reveal the result. *Do not post your votes here.* If my inbox gets full, VM me your votes. Here is the voting template. *You must use this template. Vote is open for 48 hours.*


Spoiler: Voting Template



+35 Votes:
+34 Votes:
+33 Votes:
+32 Votes:
+31 Votes:
+30 Votes:
+29 Votes:
+28 Votes:
+27 Votes:
+26 Votes:
+25 Votes:
+24 Votes:
+23 Votes:
+22 Votes:
+21 Votes:
+20 Votes:
+19 Votes:
+18 Votes:
+17 Votes:
+16 Votes:
+15 Votes:
+14 Votes:
+13 Votes:
+12 Votes:
+11 Votes:
+10 Votes:
+9 Votes:
+8 Votes:
+7 Votes:
+6 Votes:
+5 Votes:
+4 Votes:
+3 Votes:
+2 Votes:
+1 Vote:


And these are who you will be ranking:


Spoiler: Finalists



Apollo
Astrid
Bubbles
Chevre
Coco
Fauna
Flurry
Gala
Gayle
Hans
Julian
Ken
Lily
Lionel
Lolly
Lucky
Marina
Marshal
Melba
Merengue
Midge
Molly
Muffy
Nana
Naomi
Olaf
Phoebe
Rod
Rodeo
Rolf
Skye
Sprinkle
Stitches
Tia
Tutu


If you have any questions about the voting, post them here.

Comment!​Seeing as the votes must be kept secret, I'd like you to comment some favourite times of the series, who you'd like to see win, or some shocking results! (Like how did FRITA get more votes than Rosie?!?! And when Shep went from 0 votes to 9 votes in a matter of minutes!)
Even post some predictions! There may be a prize for who guesses closest...
Basically, post anything to do with the series!

Giveaway!​Well, during the temporary cancellation of the sheep, we agreed I would giveaway all my TBT after the series! The number will continue to grow! Keep an eye out for it in the TBT Marketplace 

Super Statistics​


Spoiler: Is having the highest odds a good thing?



Unlike the other polls, this does NOT have odds from the virtual bookies. This is because sometimes the odds can affect the winner. Did you know that of all 35 polls, the favourite to win has won 21 times!?





Spoiler: My Votes



Is it good luck or bad luck to have my vote? Statistics show that out of all 35 polls, 18 of the winners have had my vote.





Spoiler: Ranking the Highest Odds!



Out of all the favourites to win (including those who didn't make the final), here is how well they have done:
Sprinkle (18+13=) 31 Votes
Molly 30 Votes
Marina 28 Votes
Merengue 27 Votes
Tia 26 Votes
Flurry 21 Votes
Apollo & Lionel 20 Votes
Chevre & Julian 19 Votes
Marshal & Gala 18 Votes
Tipper & Stitches 17 Votes
Bianca & Nana & Coco 15 Votes
Rodeo & Muffy 14 Votes
Ken 12 Votes
Lucky & Flora 11 Votes
Anabelle & Fang 10 Votes
Goldie & Dora & Ribbot & Marcie 9 Votes
Teddy 8 Votes
Beau & Pietro & Bertha 7 Votes
Rosie & Boone 6 Votes
Eugene & Peewee 5 Votes
Alice 2 Votes





Spoiler: Those who didn't make the final



*Bold*= Highest odds to win their Poll

0 Votes- Portia, Mac, Tabby, Kitty, Stinky, Tom, Dotty, Tiffany, Gwen, Kevin, Kody, Groucho, Jitters, Al, Cally, Sheldon

1 Vote- Butch, Moe, Merry, Carmen, Doc, Pippy, Friga, Boomer, Tex, Croque, Camofrog, Truffles, Cobb, Crackle/Spork, Barold, Klaus, Paula, Charlise, Curlos, Baarbara, Frank, Cranston, Ed, Elmer, Victoria, Rory, Broffina, Drake, Pate, Maelle, Mallary, Quillson, Leonardo, Velma, Caroline, Ricky

2 Votes- Marcel, Monique, Katt, Olivia, Kabuki, Mitzi, Limberg, Moose, Bella, Anicotti, Greta, Lopez, Deirdre, Bonbon, Gabi, Gaston, Francine, Snake, Genji, Iggly, Flo, Drift, Prince, Jambette, Wart Jr., Cousteau, Gigi, Diva, Curly, Chops, Opal, Big Top, Axel, Vladimir, Pudge, Cheri, Grizzly, Curt, Coach, Rhonda, Sylvia, Elise, Tammi, Monty, Peck, Buck, Clyde, Peaches, Annalise, Egbert, Freackles, Derwin, Miranda, Deena, Cyrano, *Alice*, Canberra, Agent S, Nibbles, Mint, Blaire

3 Votes- Bones, Kiki, Purrl, Bob, Kid Cat, Felicity, Samson, Zell, Cole, Puck, Puddles, Jeremiah, Sly, Alli, Chow, Amelia, Sterling, Deli, Simon, Flip, Robin, Jay, Lucha, Sparro, Graham, Rodney, Winnie, Benedict, Lyman, Sydney, Cesar, Claudia, Harry, Hazel, Chief

4 Votes- Benjamin, Biskit, Cherry, Rizzo, Penelope, Fuchsia, Ruby, Agnes, Rasher, Del, Chester, Poncho, Timbra, Queenie, Phil, Bud, Goose, Hippeux, Gruff, Filbert, Static, Lobo

5 Votes- Cookie, Daisy, Tangy, Rudy, Ankha, Bettina, Chrissy, Peggy, Octavian, Alfonso, Tammy, Pekoe, Beardo, Pierce, Avery, Tank, Soleil, Clay, Colton, Bill, Pompom, *Eugene*, *Peewee*, Violet, Biff, Pecan, Peanut, Sally

6 Votes- *Rosie*, Bruce, O'Hare, Hopper, Cube, Henry, Pancetti, Hugh, Eloise, Tucker, Bluebear, Nate, T-Bone, Eunice, Keaton, Rooney, Gladys, Twiggy, Knox, Ozzie, Yuka, *Boone*, Bangle, Kyle

7 Votes- Punchy, Chadder, *Beau*, Bam, Mira, Frobert, Drago, Vic, *Pietro*, Shari, Anchovy, Hamphrey, Savannah, Ava, Gloria, Joey, Rowan, *Bertha*

8 Votes- Broccolo, Lucy, Margie, *Teddy*, Frita, Wendy, Ren?e, Mathilda, Elvis, Pango, Antonio, Kidd, Pashmina, Poppy, Wolfgang

9 Votes- Walker, Shep, *Goldie*, *Dora*, *Ribbot*, Dizzy, Pinky, Vesta, *Marcie*, Walt, Apple, Scoot, Freya

10 Votes- Hamlet, Mott, *Anabelle*, Annalisa, Rocket, Rocco (9 + 1 = 10) (Hippo Tie-Break Loser), *Fang*, Whitney

11 Votes- Bree, Roald, Maple, Willow, Patty, Kitt, *Flora*, Jacques, Roscoe, Becky

12 Votes- Angus, Blanche, Papi

13 Votes- Erik, Celia

14 Votes- Bunnie, Nan

15 Votes- *Bianca*

17 Votes- *Tipper*

18 Votes- Diana

21 Votes- Zucker  

28 Votes- Aurora (18 + 10 = 28) (Penguin Tie-Break Loser)





Spoiler:  How our winners got here



*Bold*= Highest odds to win their Poll

*Dogs- Lucky* (11 Votes) 
Cats- Lolly (10 Votes)
Mice- Rod (12 Votes) 
Deer- Fauna (21 Votes)
*Rabbits- Coco* (15 Votes) 
*Penguins- Sprinkle* (18 + 13 = 31 Votes) (Penguin Tie-Break Winner)
Frogs- Lily (19 Votes)
*Pigs- Gala* (18 Votes) 
*Octopuses- Marina* (28 Votes) 
*Alligators- Gayle* (10 Votes)
*Elephants- Tia* (26 Votes)
*Cubs- Stitches* (17 Votes) 
Bears- Tutu (11 Votes)
*Bulls- Rodeo* (14 Votes)
*Sheep- Muffy* (14 Votes)
Cows- Naomi (19 Votes) 
*Eagles- Apollo* (20 Votes)
*Rhinos- Merengue* (27 Votes)
Kangaroos- Astrid (13 Votes)
*Monkeys- Nana* (15 Votes) 
Ostriches- Phoebe (14 Votes)
*Birds- Midge* (12 Votes)
*Hamsters- Flurry* (21 Votes)
*Horses- Julian* (19 Votes)
*Lions- Lionel* (20 Votes)
*Chickens- Ken* (12 Votes)
*Ducks- Molly* (30 Votes)
Anteaters- Olaf (11 Votes)
Koalas- Melba (20 Votes)
Gorillas- Hans (14 Votes)
Tigers- Rolf (16 Votes)
Hippos- Bubbles (9 + 4 = 13 Votes) (Hippo Tie-Break Winner)
*Goats- Chevre* (19 Votes)
*Squirrels- Marshal* (18 Votes)
Wolves- Skye (13 Votes)



*There have been a whopping 1,980 Votes throughout the entire series, with an average of 53.5 votes per poll.*


Well, this is it from me until the results are revealed. Until then, good luck!


----------



## Bosca (Oct 27, 2015)

Anabelle really should have 11 votes, I messed up lol.


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 27, 2015)

O.O ITS THE FINAL?!?!

I agree, Rosie not doing well was a shock. I also thought Alice would do much better.

I would love for a lower tier villager to win. I think Marshal or Skye will win.

PMing my votes now


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Only sam has voted. If you are confused with how to vote, post your questions here!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 27, 2015)

As much as I'd want my only dreamie that made it through to the final to win, I just know that Marshal's going to win. I still think he's cute though


----------



## gem83 (Oct 27, 2015)

(I'll PM you my votes when I can get to my laptop  ) I'm just gonna say that I was fully expecting Chief or Fang to win the wolf poll, never Skye! :O A lot of these were pretty predictable (Julian, Marshal, Fauna, etc.) but some were surprises to me. I was surprised to see Ken win the chicken poll instead of Knox, and I'm also surprised that Rosie didn't win for the cats!

Thanks for doing this, Nic! It was really interesting to see the results of each poll. I can't wait to see who wins the finals!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Anabelle really should have 11 votes, I messed up lol.



Oh no! Once I voted for Bertha when I was supposed to vote for Bubbles >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



sam8806 said:


> O.O ITS THE FINAL?!?!
> 
> I agree, Rosie not doing well was a shock. I also thought Alice would do much better.
> 
> ...



Same! So shocked about Alice 

I think it would be great if a non tier one would win!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> As much as I'd want my only dreamie that made it through to the final to win, I just know that Marshal's going to win. I still think he's cute though



I hope your dreamie does well! Who knows, maybe Marshal will receive backlash for his popularity?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> (I'll PM you my votes when I can get to my laptop  ) I'm just gonna say that I was fully expecting Chief or Fang to win the wolf poll, never Skye! :O A lot of these were pretty predictable (Julian, Marshal, Fauna, etc.) but some were surprises to me. I was surprised to see Ken win the chicken poll instead of Knox, and I'm also surprised that Rosie didn't win for the cats!
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Nic! It was really interesting to see the results of each poll. I can't wait to see who wins the finals!



Aww, thanks! To be honest I had a hunch about Skye from day one. Tbh I thought Benedict would win chickens XD

Thanks, it was really fun doing these


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 27, 2015)

Marshal is like 90% popular to absolutely almost everyone! He deserves to win 1st place. I'd be shocked if he didn't.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Marshal is like 90% popular to absolutely almost everyone! He deserves to win 1st place. I'd be shocked if he didn't.



Same! But he could receive backlash...


----------



## gem83 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm placing my bets on Marshal, Fauna, or Skye but who knows! Maybe the people of TBT will surprise me again!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 27, 2015)

Submitted my votes. Wish I could have voted for Savannah or Gaston. </3 Although, one of my top-5 dreamies made the finals so I really hope they'll do well.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 27, 2015)

You want us to PM you 35 villagers in order of favorite to least favorite? That sounds like too much work for me. I'll pop back when it's over to see who wins.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 27, 2015)

It seems like work, but it's really not that bad once you get started.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 27, 2015)

will the result of this final poll be the new tier popularity or something?


----------



## gem83 (Oct 27, 2015)

snoozit said:


> will the result of this final poll be the new tier popularity or something?



I'm pretty sure it's just for fun, but IMO the official tier list needs to be updated...


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You want us to PM you 35 villagers in order of favorite to least favorite? That sounds like too much work for me. I'll pop back when it's over to see who wins.



If you think that's work, try counting them all

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> I'm placing my bets on Marshal, Fauna, or Skye but who knows! Maybe the people of TBT will surprise me again!



Who knows? They would be who I place my bets on, but let's not forget Lolly...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Submitted my votes. Wish I could have voted for Savannah or Gaston. </3 Although, one of my top-5 dreamies made the finals so I really hope they'll do well.



Savannah would have been an awesome finalist, if only she wasn't up against a flirtatious unicorn...
Good luck to your dreamies!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosca said:


> It seems like work, but it's really not that bad once you get started.



If only counting the votes were like that..

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> will the result of this final poll be the new tier popularity or something?



most likely no, but hopefully!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just for fun, but IMO the official tier list needs to be updated...



How long has it been since it's last update?


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump! Not too many votes yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Bump! Currently, there are 5 contenders for the top that are far ahead of everyone else!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Buuump


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Bump!
Come on guys, post!


----------



## morgiana (Oct 28, 2015)

i'm very excited to see who wins! ^^

i think it's either gonna be fauna, marshal, lolly or skye.
tbh though i was actually kinda surprised that skye even won the wolf poll,
considering how popular fang and chief seem to be! o:​


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

morgiana said:


> i'm very excited to see who wins! ^^
> 
> i think it's either gonna be fauna, marshal, lolly or skye.
> tbh though i was actually kinda surprised that skye even won the wolf poll,
> considering how popular fang and chief seem to be! o:​



Thanks! Those are pretty great bets! Your votes have been counted, and yes you did it right!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 28, 2015)

I _really_ hope Marshal doesn't win. He's not that cool.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> I _really_ hope Marshal doesn't win. He's not that cool.



Who knows who'll win? It could be anyone- even Rodeo and that's saying something.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'd actually like if a villager not widely considered popular would win.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I'd actually like if a villager not widely considered popular would win.



So would I! I think it would be great for all lower tiers!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2015)

Agreed! But, I'll not bias my votes for that. May the best win...


----------



## Panduhh (Oct 28, 2015)

I also hope Marshal the snot nosed little squirrel doesn't win, alone with any other tier 1's


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2015)

Robin (my ultimate dreamy) got the same amount of votes as Chief?! I thought Chief was super popular. Also I was surprised that Ankha got so few votes!

I sincerely hope Midge wins. I feel as though Lolly or Julian will win though.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 28, 2015)

So many of my faves did so poorly lol, it's strange because I felt my taste in villagers is very mainstream. Still tho, I got a good few that I love in with a shout of winning I feel.


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 28, 2015)

Whew. I can't wait to see the winner!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm glad that






is in the finalists.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Agreed! But, I'll not bias my votes for that. May the best win...



Yeah, may the best win!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Panduhh said:


> I also hope Marshal the snot nosed little squirrel doesn't win, alone with any other tier 1's



That's a bit harsh, but I agree. Tier 2,*3,4 and 5* all need attention (with bold extra attention)

- - - Post Merge - - -



stargate said:


> Robin (my ultimate dreamy) got the same amount of votes as Chief?! I thought Chief was super popular. Also I was surprised that Ankha got so few votes!
> 
> I sincerely hope Midge wins. I feel as though Lolly or Julian will win though.



I know! So many results have surprised me! Midge is adorable, so good luck to her!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosca said:


> So many of my faves did so poorly lol, it's strange because I felt my taste in villagers is very mainstream. Still tho, I got a good few that I love in with a shout of winning I feel.



Yeah, loads of my faves didn't do well. Marshal, Rod, Lucky, Coco and Skye made the finals, and Walker was winning the dog poll until the very last minute, but other than that they got aroun the 3-5 mark.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue-Ninja said:


> Whew. I can't wait to see the winner!




Me too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I'm glad that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...um.....what was that, exactly?


----------



## HHoney (Oct 28, 2015)

I am going to sit and give this some thought before I give my official PM vote!

There are a lot of great villagers to choose from!

I am amazed that we are here on voting day today - to be here from the beginning! Amazing.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

HHoney said:


> I am going to sit and give this some thought before I give my official PM vote!
> 
> There are a lot of great villagers to choose from!
> 
> I am amazed that we are here on voting day today - to be here from the beginning! Amazing.


Yeah. It's best go think first- then take action. Haha, I love how you call it voting day! I too can't believe we're here, from day one.

Also I would like to say I love reading your long comments on each poll, and I am so happy because of your awesome support throughout the series!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 28, 2015)

We all know a tier 1 is going to win, guys. There's a reason they're tier 1 ya know.  It would be refreshing to have a lower tier win but I'm not getting my hopes up. If any lower tier was to win, I'd place my bets on Phoebe or Apollo, but I'm fully expecting Marshal, Skye, or Lolly to come out on top.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

gem83 said:


> We all know a tier 1 is going to win, guys. There's a reason they're tier 1 ya know.  It would be refreshing to have a lower tier win but I'm not getting my hopes up. If any lower tier was to win, I'd place my bets on Phoebe or Apollo, but I'm fully expecting Marshal, Skye, or Lolly to come out on top.



True. Skye isn't tier one though, she's tier 2


----------



## gem83 (Oct 28, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> True. Skye isn't tier one though, she's tier 2



Oh, she is, isn't she? My bad! Well, there ya go, if she wins, we'll have a tier lower than 1 win. XD It's kind of a weird situation. If a less-popular villager wins a popularity vote over the most popular villagers, then they aren't really less-popular, are they? That's why I think the official tier list desperately needs updating :/ Idk, look at me rambling about this. XD


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Oh, she is, isn't she? My bad! Well, there ya go, if she wins, we'll have a tier lower than 1 win. XD It's kind of a weird situation. If a less-popular villager wins a popularity vote over the most popular villagers, then they aren't really less-popular, are they? That's why I think the official tier list desperately needs updating :/ Idk, look at me rambling about this. XD



How often is the tier list usually updated?


----------



## gem83 (Oct 28, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> How often is the tier list usually updated?



I honestly have no idea. I've only been here a couple of months, so who knows, it's probably right on schedule. I think the last time it was updated was in July though. :/ Idk, I'm probably horribly wrong, it's probably fine lmao


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

gem83 said:


> I honestly have no idea. I've only been here a couple of months, so who knows, it's probably right on schedule. I think the last time it was updated was in July though. :/ Idk, I'm probably horribly wrong, it's probably fine lmao



Lol! We should all start a riot for the list to be updated!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Lol! We should all start a riot for the list to be updated!



I totally agree with this XD

Ot hasn't been updated in foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gem83 (Oct 28, 2015)

If I had the time I would update it myself and post my updated version in the original thread XD But yeah, IMO it's pretty inaccurate now. I've seen Ankha, Chief, and Rosie voided many times. Of course, that could be partly because most of us with tier 1 dreamies already have them. It's not hard to find someone selling a tier 1.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 28, 2015)

I would love to fill in that form, but unfortunately it's going to take me too much time. I have enjoyed voting for all the polls but because school is pretty time-consuming lately I can't participate in this last voting, unfortunately.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I totally agree with this XD
> 
> Ot hasn't been updated in foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



UPDATE TIERS! UPDATE TIERS! UPDATE TIERS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> If I had the time I would update it myself and post my updated version in the original thread XD But yeah, IMO it's pretty inaccurate now. I've seen Ankha, Chief, and Rosie voided many times. Of course, that could be partly because most of us with tier 1 dreamies already have them. It's not hard to find someone selling a tier 1.



Agreed. Tier ones are almost WORTHLESS now because they're EVERYWHERE!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Barbara said:


> I would love to fill in that form, but unfortunately it's going to take me too much time. I have enjoyed voting for all the polls but because school is pretty time-consuming lately I can't participate in this last voting, unfortunately.



Oh no :O I sent you a VM


----------



## gem83 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm tempted to try my hand at it when I have a lot of free time XD

Guys filling in the form takes like 10 minutes tops it's really not as much of a chore as u think


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> I'm tempted to try my hand at it when I have a lot of free time XD
> 
> Guys filling in the form takes like 10 minutes tops it's really not as much of a chore as u think



Lol, so would I! Yeah, filling out the form is easy, well, I think. This is from the guy that has to do the counting.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Bump! The voting will close this evening, GMT!!!!!


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

woo, these series have been a lot of fun! thank you for doing them! i'm so curious to see the final placings. 

like you all, i do expect marshal to win, and while it wouldn't bother me (i like marshal) it would be cool if one of my absolute favorites got first place. :'')


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 29, 2015)

GMT what? Gmt +7, Gmt -12 or?


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> woo, these series have been a lot of fun! thank you for doing them! i'm so curious to see the final placings.
> 
> like you all, i do expect marshal to win, and while it wouldn't bother me (i like marshal) it would be cool if one of my absolute favorites got first place. :'')



Aww, chuck. Thanks! Yeah, Marshal is a contender probably. We'll see 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The cub servant said:


> GMT what? Gmt +7, Gmt -12 or?



Don't quite understand. I live in Ireland so my timezone is GMT. So.. 8pm my time...


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> GMT what? Gmt +7, Gmt -12 or?



GMT+0


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

stargate said:


> GMT+0



Yeah, that.


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Are you only going to post the winner, or will you post how many votes each villager got, or the winner plus runner-ups? I'm so excitED


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Really looking forward to seeing the results. Hoping for an upset.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Are you only going to post the winner, or will you post how many votes each villager got, or the winner plus runner-ups? I'm so excitED



I'm going to reveal all results. I'll post the last place, wait 2 mins, post second last, wait 2 mins, and so on until we have two left, which is when I'll reveal the winner. The only villager to never have glory will be the second placer XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the results. Hoping for an upset.



Awesome! I can't wait for the winner either!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> I'm going to reveal all results. I'll post the last place, wait 2 mins, post second last, wait 2 mins, and so on until we have two left, which is when I'll reveal the winner. The only villager to never have glory will be the second placer XD



8pm-9pm will be a very tense hour then. Aaaaaaahhhhhhh I can't wait!

...Or whatever time it is where other people are when the results are up.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> 8pm-9pm will be a very tense hour then. Aaaaaaahhhhhhh I can't wait!
> 
> ...Or whatever time it is where other people are when the results are up.


Yeah! Lol. I might put two places up at a time, to speed things up a bit.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

*Everyone,

STOP VOTING NOW*​
*Voting lines are now closed and any further votes will not be counted. The results will be announced shortly so stay tuned!*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2015)

whoops too late


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh hyyyyyyype! *waits for a tier 1 villager to win*


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll be revealing the results all the way from last place to first place. Post your thoughts along with the results!

Now for the first result....




(144 Votes)


----------



## Shinylatias (Oct 29, 2015)

*prays for Skye to be first*


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Next...



(179 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Shinylatias said:


> *prays for Skye to be first*


Heck. It's gotta be Marshal.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Probably the first shocker...


(201 Votes)

Post you thoughts!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now....


(209 Votes)

Post your thoughts!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Next up...



(213 Votes)

Post your thoughts!

- - - Post Merge - - -



(218 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

A bit disappointing to see Hans so low, as I really like him. Considering the trends on this site, I can't say I'm surprised though. At least he wasn't dead last, I suppose.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

The only villagers I've had out of the bottom five are Bubbles, Olaf and Naomi. I was a bit disappointed to find that Bubbles ended up last. I liked having her in my town.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Now THIS IS A HUUUUUGE SHOCKER!!!



(220 Votes)

O.O

Post your thoughts (I really wanna hear them!)


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm just glad Olaf wasn't dead last. I like that Michael Jackson anteater. Shocked about Flurry though!!!!??!! ( not upset though, don't really like her)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

FLURRY WAS 29TH?????? She may not be my favourite normal, but I wasn't expecting that at all!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Next up...


(223 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

I had Muffy as #1. Hope to see her in the top 10.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I've never been into Flurry or Marshal because they just look sloppily and lazily designed to me. The lack of a nose is really distracting and I have no idea why Flurry is usually so popular because of it. Marshal is bound to be high if not the absolute winner, so Flurry's placement is at least a relief.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Aww, I like Astrid's design. She isn't that popular though so that was expected.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Next...

27th Gayle (my uploader hates me)
(270 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Please goD just let Apollo be top teN (Phoebe too)


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Naomi and Lionel so low? What a shame... I loved Lionel for the year or so I had him, and Naomi seems really cool. I'm a little surprised that Flurry is so low, because if I had to make a village of tier ones (and maybe twos, I forget what tier Flurry's in) she'd definitely be in it. She's pretty cute, I'll admit it.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Next...
> 
> 27th Gayle (my uploader hates me)
> (270 Votes)
> ...



NOOO! I had Gayle as #3.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Now...


(288 Votes)

Can I just mention Gayle and Gala followed each other in almost everybody's votes! Coincidence, huh?
Post your thoughts!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Gayle is the only alligator I can tolerate, but a bit surprise she isn't at least a little higher


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Aww, another villager I like the design of that didn't do well. (Which is Gayle)


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

*chants* let Marshal be next, let Marshal be next


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry gem83



(289 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Gayle's design has a bit too much going on and the end result doesn't look very good to me. Fine with her placement. 

I only just now noticed that Gala either has flowers or flower tattoos around her ear, so that wins her some new points in my book. A bit of a plain design regardless, so understandably low.

Sad to see Apollo out so early. Big fan of the eagles, and he looks pretty good.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Apollo was pretty much last on my list because I had no idea who he is XD


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm a little sad about Gala's placement, as she reminds me of Lucy, who I adore.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(290 Votes)

Also I forgot to mention there were 0 ties but loads of very close scores!

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm fine with Ken being out, I've never really liked him.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Ken is another pretty plain design. I like him, personally, but I can see why he wouldn't do too well in a popularity contest.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Was my list literally the opposite to everyone else lol. Jeez my top 5 better bring it.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Now the next shocker....


(295 Votes)

O.O

Post your shocked thoughts!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Was my list literally the opposite to everyone else lol. Jeez my top 5 better bring it.



Ikr

My top #1 is already out (RIP Apollo -sings usa national anthem-)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaat?! How is that adorable octopus 23rd?!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Eh, Marina's pretty bland. I like her better than some normals, but she's far from my favourite.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

A bit shocked over Marina. Mind you, I have never liked the octopi. Too slimy.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Oops Flurry was one of my top 5, lol already a fail.


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

NOOO I have to go to tennis practice ;-; I can't wait to post my thoughts on the entire list later


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(302 Votes)

To be honest, I'm quite sad she didn't get far. She was a starter-turned-dreamie and is really sweet. I get that her design is very marmite, though. Also she was either near the top or near the bottom of everyone's lists. Rarely in the middle.

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

A bit surprising to see Marina out already. I've always liked the octopus villager model and have her and Octavian in one of my towns.

Disappointed but very much not surprised by Coco's low ranking. I love her design, but most people find her horrifying. It is that very thing which makes me love her so much. I love the gyroid-inspired design. She's definitely my favorite Normal and one of my favorite villagers period.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Personally glad Marina finally showed up. I hope Merengue is next lol.

Aww Coco..another top 5 out.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

gem83 said:


> NOOO I have to go to tennis practice ;-; I can't wait to post my thoughts on the entire list later



Aww no! Don't worry, come back soon!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not afraid to admit that I'm glad Coco didnt do very well :/


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Kinda glad to see Coco go. She creeps me out in a bad way.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Glad Coco's out, I've honestly never understood her popularity. She's about as pointless as gyroids are.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

But gyroid bunny is pretty cool


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(323 Votes)

Post your thoughts below!


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Actually well done Tutu, she did very well considering.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Tutu's not bad, I'm happy about her placement I guess. She's a pretty cool character, better than almost everyone we've already passed.

Can Marshal please get out now?


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

I guess this is kind of a shock...


(327 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Aw~ Tutu. Sad to see her go so early. She's pretty cute. Except for the eyes. They weird me out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO! NOT ROLF! He was my #2. *cries rivers*


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

lol that's 7 of my top 10 out now.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

This is quite a shock


(335 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Not a fan of Tutu. She could have been a little bit lower.

I like Rolf, but didn't expect him to get very far.

Poor Sprinkle. I like her quite a bit and have had her in my towns twice now.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sprinkle's ok to be in 19th place I guess. Don't see her loved by a lot.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Seeing how Sprinkle placed  isn't that shocking to me. I don't even know who she is, so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

YESSSSSS I HATE SPRINKLE

Truth be told, I hate most of the Penguins, due to a bad experience with cube in WW. However, there are some that I would definitely be willing to have.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I have no real opinion on Sprinkle she was kind of filler to me.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

OK....*prepares for screams of shock and joy*



(340 Votes)

O.O

Loads of people failed their predictions!!!!!!!!!!

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I still have four of my top five... This could be pretty good for me.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh thank goodness. Happy with this placement. A very overrated design.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSS
I'M SO HAPPY I WANT TO DANCE LOUDLY OMG YES
I JUST GOT UP AND DANCED I AM MADE OF HAPPY THIS MEANS THAT LILY DID BETTER THAN MARSHAL GO LILY I LOVE YOU


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

IN YOUR FACE, MARSHAL!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

MARSHAL? WTH IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!

At least Skye is ok for now.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm very neutral towards Marshal, but I feel he's a better design than a lot of the ones still in it.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Now we're at the top half, so anyone who got here can give themselves a pat on the back and know they did well 


(360 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> MARSHAL? WTH IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!


The Board will put him back up for review once someone finishes drawing his face.

Surprised Chevre is this high, but I don't dislike her. Would have expected her to be lower just for being pretty plain overall.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Melba might win, truth be told. She's getting pretty popular.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Fauna or Tia will win. Unlike Julian and Marshal they don't have many, if any, haters.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(363 Votes)

TBH I hate Muffy XD

Post your thoughts!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

JHWSHVWHGWUHSYYUGUUHGTUIIBGFT

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????????????????????????????

HOW IS THE ADORABLE MARSHMALLOW (AKA MARSHAL) 18TH??????????????


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Marshal got LOADS of backlash


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Muffy was in my top five, but I'm not too disappointed. If this had been a year ago, however, some tables would have been flipped XD


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Muffy is an ugly sheep tbh, how did she even beat her own group lol.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Alas, poor Muffy. I love that little goth sheep. At least she was near the middle.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

NOOOOOOO! MY MUFFY IS OUT!!! </3

My top 3 has all been eliminated.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> JHWSHVWHGWUHSYYUGUUHGTUIIBGFT
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????????????????????????????
> 
> HOW IS THE ADORABLE MARSHMALLOW (AKA MARSHAL) 18TH??????????????



Because he's even sloppier than his house.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Another shocker XD
This wasn't as predictable as I thought.

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Well. At least Muffy kicked some Marshmallow-butt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I must confess; I had Julian at the very last spot. So glad to see him out.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Dang it..Julian is still fabulous.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

OH YEAH ALL THE LOSERS GETTING OUT JULIAN SUCKS TOO


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

C'mon Stitches, Merengue and Skye. You got this.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Surprised Julian is out already. He's a pretty solidly designed villager and I think he deserves the popularity he enjoys.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

Eh... I never really cared about Julian tbh. It's still surprising to see him in 15th though.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

I think she did pretty good actually! |



(389 Votes)
Midge is really cute though!

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Aww, shame. She was in my top five. She's pretty cute.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Problem with Julian and Marshal is that while they have many fans they have just as many haters.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I personally find the back of her head distracting and it bugs me lol.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I like Midge, though I'm surprised she made it this far over a few others. Plain, but I am a sucker for the birds, so she wins some bias points from me.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Aww, I'm sad he didn't make the top ten, but he did well 


(397 Votes)

Aww, my favourite is out 

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Never liked Rod (Moose is the mouse for me), but I'm happy for you, Nic.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Rod is a cute lil mouse, I just had animals I liked more.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Rod is a cute enough design, but doesn't really bring anything special to the table for me. A bit higher than I would have expected. I like more unique villagers, and that hat of his earns some level of appreciation from me.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Shame about Rod, I can't really think of a mouse I dislike. Although Rod isn't my favourite mouse, he's still very cool.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

these results are not predictable at all! oh goodness.

most of my favorites have already been eliminated. ; _ ; 
at least i gave you full score, olaf... i did what i could, anteater boyfriend.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Does anyone else think she looks like Midge?

(401 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I strongly dislike Nana, but tbh I don't know why I do.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Nana looks like herself.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Nah I think she's cuter.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I like Nana's pink coloration, though I am usually not a fan of the dot eyes. A bit too simplistic for my tastes. Another case of someone being higher than I would have thought compared to some others.


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Marshal????? I'm glad I didn't actually place real bets XD I'm very surprised though.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Just missing out on the top 10,



(425 Votes)

Gah! Just missed out!

Post your thoughts!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> Marshal 13th????? I'm glad I didn't actually place real bets XD I'm very surprised though.



18th


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Pretty okay with this placement. Melba doesn't really do anything for me design-wise.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

NO MELBABY

But... Lily still isn't here... So... Lily could be number one...
If she is I'll be very proud of my frog child to say the least, lol.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Melba is a cute lil thing, one of the least offensive designs out there.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Skye, Molly, Tia, Fauna, Stitches and Lucky

Lily, Merengue, Lolly +1 to go


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Beating Melba to the top ten by just one vote, next up is....


(426 Votes)

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Cries
Lily is a cinnamon roll too pure for this world, I love her.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had Lily in one of my towns before. She's pretty alright but unremarkable.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

I reeeeally don't like her color. Also, she's a frog. :/


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I loved Lily in Wild World. She did well.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(442 Votes)

Is it bad if I say I don't like Phoebe?

Post your thoughts!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I dislike Phoebe, she's probably my least favourite uchi. If you stalk me, you know that's definitely saying something.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

d'awww, lily! she got pretty far, but i was hoping she would win now, haha.

as popular she is, i'm actually surprised merengue beat a lot of these villagers. i've seen many people consider her to be overrated. not disappointed, though, i love merengue.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Awh man. I really like Phoebe. She's one of my favorite designs overall. Alas, she'll rise from the ashes of this defeat. Glad she at least made it to the top 10.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoebe was in my brothers town. Never thought much of her. Flora should have won among the oustridges.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes very lol..there goes my number one. It's up to you Stitches. Lucky, Lolly and Skye must beat that rhino.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(444 Votes)

You know the Walker/Lucky theory? And how when you subtract the numbers on their shirts you get 44, the egyptian meaning of death? Lucky got 444 votes! Crazy, huh?

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll be rooting for Lucky and Tia.

Only Tia left now.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't really like anyone else tbh. Merengue is OK, Lolly isn't bad I guess. But I'm not too hot on any of these guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -

deathdeathdeath


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Awh man, there goes my number 1. I love the little mummy dog. It's a shame he didn't make it to the Top 5, but at least he got this far. 

I guess the only thing I can hope for now is that Molly doesn't win.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Ugh I bet it's Merengue or Tia winning.


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

I wish Lucky was higher as he's adorable with a unique design but I'm glad he placed in the Top 10.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

To calm all that Merengue talk...


(449 Votes)

She is very cute.

Post your thoughts!


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

rooting for stitches, merengue and tia!

EDIT: stitches and tia.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

All of the ones near the bottom are actually ones that were on the bottom of my list lmao, except Coco was dead last for me but I think she's popular.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I guess I'm rooting for Lolly since 1. She is my highest vote that hasn't been eliminated and 2. She is a cat


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay. Glad to see that little tart (Merengue) go.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

stargate said:


> All of the ones near the bottom are actually ones that were on the bottom of my list lmao, except Coco was dead last for me but I think she's popular.



Coco was 22nd


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Phew..I will give it to her, she's got some strong popularity..she was in my bottom 3 and clearly..I'm in the minority.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I like Merengue. The overall concept may be a bit silly, but I appreciate her uniqueness. Wish she went a bit farther than this, as the few remaining are some pretty bland ones.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Merengue is out. Stitches and Skye left.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Bosca said:


> Phew..I will give it to her, she's got some strong popularity..she was in my bottom 3 and clearly..I'm in the minority.



You and me both. I had her second from the bottom.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(474 Votes)

She was in the lead for a bit but then dropped....a lot.

Post your thoughts!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm rooting for Skye hnnn <333 she's such a cutie


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay! Deena is a better duck than you Molly... you should never have won!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

All I can say about Molly's placement is thank goodness she wasn't higher. She seems very beloved on here, but she's too plain for me.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Coco was 22nd



Yeah, I missed a bunch of those posts but I'm glad she didn't win (sorry, I really don't like her). Thanks for letting me know 

Sad to see Midge where she was, I was hoping she would be higher but I'm not surprised. Marshal and Julian as low as they were though was a shock.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

We know have our top five. Tia, Fauna, Stitches, Skye and Lolly. Predictions?


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

Aw, wish Molly was in the Top 3 but she's so cute. So adorable despite her seemingly plain design.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow. Molly in 6th. The ducks are an unpopular species, but this girl isn't one of them.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Aw~ Sad to see Molly miss out on top 5 but 6th place is still very good. I used to have her in Skullbay.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> I guess I'm rooting for Lolly since 1. She is my highest vote that hasn't been eliminated and 2. She is a cat



Lolly first, Skye second. That's my prediction.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

My guess is that Rosie is in the first place! I didn't get to vote anymore, but that's mostly because I decided to spend my time on less thoughtful things.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Lolly for president 2015


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

4 normals and 1 lazy.

I'll go with Fauna, but I hope Tia wins it.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh darn, forgot about Fauna. Here are my predictions:

1. Lolly
2. Fauna
3. Skye
4. Stitches
5. Tia


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Barbara said:


> My guess is that Rosie is in the first place! I didn't get to vote anymore, but that's mostly because I decided to spend my time on less thoughtful things.



Rosie isn't in the final, Lolly bet her (to my shock)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 29, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> Yay! Deena is a better duck than you Molly... you should never have won!



Nooo bruuuh Molly is such a cutie!! At least she placed in 6th c:


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I feel like Fauna will sneak it or Lolly.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Whoever wins, I hope it isn't Lolly or Skye. Rooting for Stitches. He'll probably lose though for the same reason Coco went out earlier: people find the eyes too unsettling.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

Barbara said:


> My guess is that Rosie is in the first place! I didn't get to vote anymore, but that's mostly because I decided to spend my time on less thoughtful things.



Lol I'm obviously very stupid, she wasn't even a finalist. I wonder why though, she's bery cute and from the movie!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Barbara said:


> My guess is that Rosie is in the first place! I didn't get to vote anymore, but that's mostly because I decided to spend my time on less thoughtful things.



Rosie isn't in the final, Lolly bet her (to my shock)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 29, 2015)

MELBA NOOOOOOOOOOOOO ;-;

Well, looks like we're down to the top five now.

STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES STITCHES 

COME ON STITCHES, WIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Whoever wins, I hope it isn't Lolly or Skye. Rooting for Stitches. He'll probably lose though for the same reason Coco went out earlier: people find the eyes too unsettling.



yeah, stitches is doing really well considering he has elements that some people dislike.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm team Stitches of course.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> Nooo bruuuh Molly is such a cutie!! At least she placed in 6th c:



Not as cute as Deena, the adorable brown duck... Molly literally just makes me think of some sort of ugly updated version of Deena. 
Molly is basically Windows 10.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope Fauna is first then, I think she has the nicest colouring. Second would be Skye, Stitches third, Tia fourth and Lolly fifth. That's just my favourites though, not my predictions.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

As much as I love going against popular votes, I really hope Lolly or Fauna win. >.<


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Number 5!




Post your thoughts!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Stitches is #5? Well then. All up to you Skye, don't blow it!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Top 4 are all normals! Ha.  Normals for the win!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Number 5!
> 
> View attachment 154563
> 
> Post your thoughts!



AHHHHHHH MY PREDICTION WAS THAT HE WAS GOING TO BE FOURTH.

Well then Tia is probably going to be next tbh.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

In my opinion:
1. Lolly
2. Skye
3. Fauna
4. Tia
5. Stitches

In my prediction:
1. Lolly
2. Fauna
3. Stitches
4. Tia
5. Skye


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Omg lol..come on Lolly or Skye then.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Darn. I had that feeling he wasn't going to win and I was correct. At least he made it to the Top 5. That said, I don't really get why people find the eyes that disturbing in the first place. Animal Crossing is a very cutesy, child-friendly game. It's very tame.


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

Nooooooooo. Stitches should be first. He's the best one out of the top five. I just hope Fauna doesn't win since she's so boring.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

I kind of wonder how so many people could like him, but at the same time I don't dislike him either and I don't even really know why.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

How many votes though


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

(511 Votes)

Tia is adorable. She was a dreamie, but I kicked her out in favour of the less popular Mathilda.

Post your thoughts!


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

ahhh, now tia is the only one i care about. ; u ; i find the others a little plain...

EDIT: DAMN


----------



## Grot (Oct 29, 2015)

Predictions:

1: Tia
2: Lolly
3: Fauna
4: Skye

I was hoping Julian or Stitches won 

Edit: Well go Fauna I guess ^-^


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

Third is going to be... Skye? Fauna? Ehh, I'll vote Fauna!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh I forgot! Stitches had 497 votes!


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally tbh, but she still placed way too high for me, Margie is much cuter imo.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope all of this is an elaborate scheme that will result in the new president.
#Lollyforpresident


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Darn. I had that feeling he wasn't going to win and I was correct. At least he made it to the Top 5. That said, I don't really get why people find the eyes that disturbing in the first place. Animal Crossing is a very cutesy, child-friendly game. It's very tame.


I don't get it either considering his eyes fits the design of a worn toy bear.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Well this is a shame. Tia had the most unique design of those remaining and I would have preferred her over the others. It's not very surprising that she didn't win, but still bound to be unhappy with the winner at this point.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had Tia camping a couple of times but I've got too many normals to bring her in. Sadly. :/


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

We have our top three.....Lolly....Fauna.....Skye

Predictions?


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

1. Lolly
2. Fauna
3. Skye


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Skye or Lolly will win, but I'm going to root for Fauna anyway.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

Ayy, Tia was fourth like I said.

Restating:

1. Lolly
2. Fauna
3. Skye


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Fauna all the way. 100%


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

Third: Fauna
Second: Skye
First: Lolly

Are my predictions. My preference is exactly upside down though. xd


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

Gunning for Lolly but the top 3 are so blah compared to Stitches and Tia.
At least Lolly is the cutest out of the 3.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

i guess i predict lolly as number one. 

she's not terrible, but is it just me or are her eyes weirdly far apart? it puts me off a little bit.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

In third place is.......




Post your thoughts!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Okay Syke. Win this!


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> i guess i predict lolly as number one.
> 
> she's not terrible, but is it just me or are her eyes weirdly far apart? it puts me off a little bit.



Maybe the fact that her eyes are upside down commas is what puts you off...


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

So we have our top two. Lolly VS Skye. Who will win?


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Lolly better win the election. Then she and Skye shall have a rivalry for the next few years until Fauna steps in again and becomes president.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

So it's either Lolly or Skye. Would love to see a non-tier 1 win.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Ugh. Fauna looked the most appealing compared to Lolly and Skye. If it had to be one of these three, it's a shame Fauna couldn't walk away with the victory.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh, third place prediction was right! Lolly is going to win, I think.


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm glad Fauna didn't win. She doesn't do anything for me. Then again I don't care for any of the deer.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Lolly and Skye were practically the same to me, I gave Lolly the 1 point more, but I honestly don't mind who wins between these two.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Ugh. Fauna looked the most appealing compared to Lolly and Skye. If it had to be one of these three, it's a shame Fauna couldn't walk away with the victory.



She should've, huh? At least she has a natural look/colour scheme, she looks foresty and like an actual deer (for as much as possible)!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

</3
Lolly's gonna win


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

The anticipation...


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

*The Winner of the NL Villagers is.....*



SKYE!​(Lolly came second with 523 votes)​
*Skye has won with 545 votes. This is the series over, I can't believe it! Thank you all! Stay tuned for the giveaway on TBT Marketplace!*



-Nicolas


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT I KNEW IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Grot (Oct 29, 2015)

Rest in pieces Julian 

#neverforget


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

NOOOOO
LOLLY WAS MEANT TO BE PRESIDENT
#LOLLYFORPRESIDENT2015 IT WAS MEANT TO BE REAL
WHY
SKYE YOU SUCK OMG GET OUT


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

I MADE MY PREDICTION BUT I COULDNT POST IM SOOOOOOOO HAPPYYYY A WOLF WON IT WAS SKYEEEEEEE IM OVER THE MOON


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> View attachment 154566
> SKYE!​(Lolly came second with 523 votes)​
> *Skye has won with 545 votes. This is the series over, I can't believe it! Thank you all! Stay tuned for the giveaway on TBT Marketplace!*
> 
> ...


OMG YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! I knew you didn't let me down.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulations, Skye! May we expect a bump up to first tier now?


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to the cloudy wolf!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I AM ACTUALLY LEGITIMATELY SHOCKED RIGHT NOW ALL OF MY PREDICTIONS WERE WRONG OH MY GOD


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Skye is by far the least visually appealing wolf in my opinion, but at least she defeated Ms. No-Nose Apostrophe Eyes.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay! I liked her better than Lolly, so it's nice to see her win. Congratulations Skye!
Well, I can finally go to bed now all the results have been revealed. I can't believe how full this topic has been over the last hour!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Also Fauna was winning at first, then dropped. Molly was first for a while, and then seriously dropped. Lolly was first for the majority, in fact, it was the last set of votes that gave Skye the crown! Also I had a hunch about Skye from day one...


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

And thanks to Nic for hosting this competition! Well done!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Excuse y'all Skye is a terrible president


----------



## edsett (Oct 29, 2015)

Even if Stitches didn't place first, he won the most votes out of all the male villagers. I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

The full results:
1st Skye 545
2nd Lolly 521
3rd Fauna 513
4th Tia 511
5th Stitches 497
6th Molly 474
7th Merengue 449
8th Lucky 444
9th Phoebe 442
10th Lily 426
11th Melba 425
12th Nana 401
13th Rod 397
14th Midge 389
15th Julian 388
16th Muffy 363
17th Chevre 360
18th Marshal 340
19th Sprinkle 335
20th Rolf 327
21st Tutu 323
22nd Coco 302
23rd Marina 295
24th Ken 290
25th Apollo 289
26th Gala 288
27th Gayle 270
28th Astrid 223
29th Flurry 220
30th Rodeo 218
31st Olaf 213
32nd Naomi 209
33rd Lionel 201
34th Hans 179
35th Bubbles 144


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok so since I missed it all, my thoughts:

OH MY GOD JULIAN WASNT EVEN TOP TEN WTF

Thats all


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

woo, congratulations skye! you're a pretty cute wolf, i'm not too disappointed.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

Still surprised Marshal is 18th. You should PM Houndoomed about this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey wait, what giveaway?


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 29, 2015)

R.I.P. Lionel
Your campaign was for nought, but you're still the president of our hearts.

R.I.P. Melba
You were close, child, but you won't be the president this year. Try again next time, honey <3

R.I.P. Lily
Frog child would've been the best president and you know it.

R.I.P. Lolly
it was meant to be, Apostrophe-chan. But it wasn't so... *sniff*


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Still surprised Marshal is 18th. You should PM Houndoomed about this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey wait, what giveaway?



I'm giving away all the TBT I earned from making these!


----------



## Bosca (Oct 29, 2015)

Lol my list is so off to the overall one. Oh well different strokes for different folks. This has been great and the comments were so fun to read.


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Someone needs to pm houndoomed a link to this post lmao

Just goes to show exactly how outdated the official tier list is


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> I'm giving away all the TBT I earned from making these!


Oh ok.



gem83 said:


> Someone needs to pm houndoomed a link to this post lmao


I said that first.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Someone needs to pm houndoomed a link to this post lmao
> 
> Just goes to show exactly how outdated the official tier list is



I'm hoping you guys can do that!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I said that first.



Good for you, I didn't see it.

I'm still shocked that Marshal and Julian didn't even make top 10. Melba did better than them??????????


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 29, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> I'm hoping you guys can do that!


Okay lazybones.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Goodbye everyone! See you at the giveaway...


----------



## gem83 (Oct 29, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Okay lazybones.



Lmao he just organized a series of polls that changes the entire tier list

Apollo deserves justicE let frEEDOM RING

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicPlays said:


> Goodbye everyone! See you at the giveaway...



I WILL WIN THAT GIVEAWAY AND DONATE ALL FUNDS TO APOLLO


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll send it lmao


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Here guys:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?331350-All-my-TBT-Number-Keeps-Increasing!


----------



## sam8806 (Oct 29, 2015)

OK I just got here and
1. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
2. SKYE BET THREE TIER ONES?!?!
3. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
4. FLURRY WAS 29TH?!!
5. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
6. MARINA WAS 23RD?!?!
7. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
8. JULIAN WAS 15TH?!?!
9. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
10. ROD BET FLURRY, MARINA AND MARSHAL?!?!

this was unpredictable


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

sam8806 said:


> OK I just got here and
> 1. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
> 2. SKYE BET THREE TIER ONES?!?!
> 3. MARSHAL WAS 18TH?!?!
> ...



I'm proud about number 10


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 29, 2015)

Created extra work for myself 

Highest Placing Normal: Skye
Highest Placing Lazy: Stitches
Highest Placing Uchi: Phoebe
Highest Placing Smug: Julian
Highest Placing Jock: Rod 
Highest Placing Snooty: Astrid
Highest Placing Cranky: Rolf
Highest Placing Peppy: Sprinkle

Highest Placing Boy: Stitches
Highest Placing Girl: Skye


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

Bump! Yes I know this is over but I really don't want this thread to sink lol


----------



## Nayab (Oct 30, 2015)

Neat! Skye is one of my favourite villagers. She was one of my originals who greeted me at the train station when I started too!


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

Nayab said:


> Neat! Skye is one of my favourite villagers. She was one of my originals who greeted me at the train station when I started too!



 Cool! You must have been lucky! The only villager I started with that's kind of popular would be Coco, but I also started with Pinky


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

ok so uh.... what's the final rankings?

I'm not seeing it in the OP anywhere and I'm not going through a billion posts to find this either


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok so uh.... what's the final rankings?
> 
> I'm not seeing it in the OP anywhere and I'm not going through a billion posts to find this either



The full results:
1st Skye 545
2nd Lolly 521
3rd Fauna 513
4th Tia 511
5th Stitches 497
6th Molly 474
7th Merengue 449
8th Lucky 444
9th Phoebe 442
10th Lily 426
11th Melba 425
12th Nana 401
13th Rod 397
14th Midge 389
15th Julian 388
16th Muffy 363
17th Chevre 360
18th Marshal 340
19th Sprinkle 335
20th Rolf 327
21st Tutu 323
22nd Coco 302
23rd Marina 295
24th Ken 290
25th Apollo 289
26th Gala 288
27th Gayle 270
28th Astrid 223
29th Flurry 220
30th Rodeo 218
31st Olaf 213
32nd Naomi 209
33rd Lionel 201
34th Hans 179
35th Bubbles 144


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucky is the true winner

straight 4s


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok so uh.... what's the final rankings?
> 
> I'm not seeing it in the OP anywhere and I'm not going through a billion posts to find this either



Well, they were revealed one by one from page 7 to 27, so check that out if you wanna see the reactions. But here are the results all together:

The full results:
1st Skye 545
2nd Lolly 521
3rd Fauna 513
4th Tia 511
5th Stitches 497
6th Molly 474
7th Merengue 449
8th Lucky 444
9th Phoebe 442
10th Lily 426
11th Melba 425
12th Nana 401
13th Rod 397
14th Midge 389
15th Julian 388
16th Muffy 363
17th Chevre 360
18th Marshal 340
19th Sprinkle 335
20th Rolf 327
21st Tutu 323
22nd Coco 302
23rd Marina 295
24th Ken 290
25th Apollo 289
26th Gala 288
27th Gayle 270
28th Astrid 223
29th Flurry 220
30th Rodeo 218
31st Olaf 213
32nd Naomi 209
33rd Lionel 201
34th Hans 179
35th Bubbles 144


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!

Any more thoughts?


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 30, 2015)

It's kinda interresting that six of the seven highest placed villagers were normals.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 30, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> It's kinda interresting that six of the seven highest placed villagers were normals.



Yeah! Weird, huh?


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 30, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Yeah! Weird, huh?



Yeah, but they're really likable due to their mild personality. Also some of their design is really, really cute. I would have loved to see, not just Savannah, but also Annalisa (the anteater) in the finals. Sadly, she was beat by Olaf.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 30, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> It's kinda interresting that six of the seven highest placed villagers were normals.



yeah they should'be all been uchis omg so weird y


----------



## Snowfell (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh cool! I love Skye. She was a random streetpass move in back when I first got the game. I reset the town that she was in and I still miss her, but I don't have room in any of my current towns for her right now.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 31, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, but they're really likable due to their mild personality. Also some of their design is really, really cute. I would have loved to see, not just Savannah, but also Annalisa (the anteater) in the finals. Sadly, she was beat by Olaf.



Yeah, I agree. I love that tint of shyness and geekiness to normals. I would have liked to see Pinky reach the final. Oh well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KoalaKitty said:


> yeah they should'be all been uchis omg so weird y



Don't freak out about it! There were hardly even any uchis in the final in the first place! Uchis aren't very popular, so that may be it. So of them are a bit ugly (no offence!). The only ones people generally like are Phoebe, Mira, Pashmina and Cherry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowfell said:


> Oh cool! I love Skye. She was a random streetpass move in back when I first got the game. I reset the town that she was in and I still miss her, but I don't have room in any of my current towns for her right now.



Cool! It's sad that you restarted your town with Skye. Before Pallet, I had a New Leaf town called Cherry (yes it's fruit were cherries too) and I had Daisy, Bob, Soleil, Henry, Benedict, Henry, Pashmina, and some others I can't remember XD
It was sad restarting, because I made a close bond with all of them, especially Daisy. I'm glad to be reunited with her in Pallet


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 31, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Don't freak out about it! There were hardly even any uchis in the final in the first place! Uchis aren't very popular, so that may be it. So of them are a bit ugly (no offence!). The only ones people generally like are Phoebe, Mira, Pashmina and Cherry.



Hah, I meant it sarcastically, but that's true. I honestly find it hard to see them as ugly, but for some of them I can understand why other people would think they're ugly. It makes me a little sad though, uchis are pretty chill. Funnily enough, if I had to choose a least favourite, it would probably be Phoebe. I dislike her for some reason, but I'll need to get her sometime to see how cool she really is.


----------



## Bosca (Oct 31, 2015)

Phoebe is perfect, she was my first Uchi and I've gone thru Mira, Agnes, Tammy and Frita and none of them could match Phoebe for me.


----------



## HHoney (Oct 31, 2015)

I am really happy for all the top villagers!

Skye got so much love in the Wolf battle that I thought she would do well in the finals!

I know it was a long shot but when Tutu won the Bear battle I voted for her to be Number one. But so many good villagers!

And much love to Stitches!


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations to Skye! Some results were really unexpected but they are understandable. I'm highlighting the results that were unbelievable:

1st Skye 545
2nd Lolly 521
3rd Fauna 513
4th Tia 511
5th Stitches 497
6th Molly 474
7th Merengue 449
8th Lucky 444
9th Phoebe 442
10th Lily 426
*11th Melba 425*
*12th Nana 401*
13th Rod 397
14th Midge 389
15th Julian 388
16th Muffy 363
17th Chevre 360
*18th Marshal 340*
19th Sprinkle 335
20th Rolf 327
21st Tutu 323
*22nd Coco 302*
*23rd Marina 295*
24th Ken 290
*25th Apollo 289*
26th Gala 288
27th Gayle 270
28th Astrid 223
*29th Flurry 220*
30th Rodeo 218
31st Olaf 213
32nd Naomi 209
33rd Lionel 201
34th Hans 179
35th Bubbles 144


----------



## NicPlays (Nov 1, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Wow! Congratulations to Skye! Some results were really unexpected but they are understandable. I'm highlighting the results that were unbelievable:
> 
> 1st Skye 545
> 2nd Lolly 521
> ...



That's about right! This would be mine:

*1st Skye 545* (I don't think anyone saw her win coming)
2nd Lolly 521
3rd Fauna 513
*4th Tia 511* (I didn't expect her to get this far! She's not that popular, apart from now!)
*5th Stitches 497* (Thought he would be top 3)
*6th Molly 474* (She was winning the votes at some point, and then dropped)
*7th Merengue 449* (I was thinking top 5)
8th Lucky 444
*9th Phoebe 442* (Didn't think she'd get this far)
*10th Lily 426* (Didn't think she'd get this far either!)
11th Melba 425
12th Nana 401
*13th Rod 397* (I'm pleasantly surprised Rod got this far!)
14th Midge 389
*15th Julian 388* (We all thought he would make the top 10)
16th Muffy 363
17th Chevre 360
*18th Marshal 340* (Pretty much self-explanatory)
*19th Sprinkle 335* (Expected to see her a little further)
*20th Rolf 327* (See Sprinkle)
21st Tutu 323
*22nd Coco 302* (Thought she would get further, but she is very marmite)
*23rd Marina 295* (A tier one at 23rd. Crazy!)
24th Ken 290
*25th Apollo 289* (See Sprinkle and Rolf)
26th Gala 288
27th Gayle 270
28th Astrid 223
*29th Flurry 220* (Tier two at such a low space!? Goodness me)
30th Rodeo 218
31st Olaf 213
32nd Naomi 209
*33rd Lionel 201* (See Sprinkle, Rolf and Apollo)
34th Hans 179
*35th Bubbles 144* (I was hoping she'd do OK, but no  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



HHoney said:


> I am really happy for all the top villagers!
> 
> Skye got so much love in the Wolf battle that I thought she would do well in the finals!
> 
> ...



Yeah! I always had a feeling Skye would secretly win! I still wish Pinky won the best battle, but if it couldn't be her, I would've gone for Tutu  Tutu is very cute indeed!

Stitches, I thought, would finish in the top 3!

Also thanks, I love your support over the series and I love reading your comments and PMs!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 1, 2015)

my jaw dropped when i was skye. i mean the other wolves like whitney and fang are (or should i say 'were') more popular than her. she deserves it anyway. shes one of my favorites and also one of the nicest looking villagers. my jaw dropped even bigger when i saw marshal on 18th and marina on 23rd.


----------



## NicPlays (Nov 1, 2015)

Giveaway ended!


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I'm starting to see why Skye won. After seeing her a few times in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

I figured I'd bump this for if anyone is looking for an accurate popularity list. I hope it doesn't cause trouble or anything?


----------

